# Funny Names thread



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

As there's not enough silly threads on here today, I thought I'd add one more.

This one is for humorous names that you have heard, or know of - real ones only :wink: .

This was prompted by me receiving an e-mail today from an Argentinian guy called Pablo Nisinman. Just take his first initial and surname and see what you get :wink: :lol:

Also when I was going through secondary school there were rumours of a guy with a great name but I never believed it 'til I actually met him - Everard Dick  :lol:

Anyone better these?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

You may not believe this one, but it's 100% true. There was a REAL GENUINE kid at my school whose name was Richard ...

Head.

He used to get very cross if anyone shortened his christian name. I think "punching" was one of his better subjects.

What were the parents thinking - perhaps he was an unwanted child? :?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I went to school with Darryl Valentine Catchpole. His birthday was Feb 14th. Poor lad.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

If anyone remembers the ill-fated soap called Eldorado they may have seen a Michael Hunt in the credits. I wonder how many people shortened his first name to Mike  (the infamous Porky's joke if you've seen it :wink: )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Some one who a friend works with named ther son Looka not to bad except his last name was

Me


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Went to school with a Richard Cranium once.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> Went to school with a Richard Cranium once.


Really?!! :wink: :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Went to school with a Richard Cranium once.


Sorry Rich I find this very hard to beleave not the name m8 the bit about you going to school :wink: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Went to school with a Richard Cranium once.
> ...


I said once, fucking satnav took me the wrong way.


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

I had a teacher at school (she was unmarried) and her surname was Hap.

Miss Hap

She then got married and her surname changed to Tree

Mrs Tree (Mystery???)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I went to school with a guy called 'Oy you lad stop playing with yourself'


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Leg said:


> I went to school with a guy called 'Oy you lad stop playing with yourself'


Sorry, that was me, teachers said it so many times it stuck. Those 6th form girls tho, I mean, no fair.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I was eating out at a restaurant is South Africa a few years back and on her name badge was Pencil - no joke :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Genuine?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Less exciting but most apt, went to open a business account at NatWest and was dealt with by John Crook.


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

I know a girl named Kelly, who married a man whos surname was Kelly, so now she is Kelly Kelly. Only in Ireland...........


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I had a mate at college called Richard Turpin ! 100% genuine


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

BorderFox said:


> I know a girl named Kelly, who married a man whos surname was Kelly, so now she is Kelly Kelly. Only in Ireland...........


My parents' old neighbours were the Hoopers. Her name was Hope 

A woman came into a shop I used to manage and I commented on her unusual surname - Mrs. Uff. She said that she had never really found it strange until she went into Tesco to see her son Paul working there. His name badge was initial followed by surname.....P.Uff :lol:

My twin brother and I were about 2 years old when someone noticed that, including my father, we are Robin Peter (to pay) Paul :roll: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

My twin brother and I were about 2 years old when someone noticed that, including my father, we are Robin Peter (to pay) Paul :roll: :lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

BorderFox said:


> I know a girl named Kelly, who married a man whos surname was Kelly, so now she is Kelly Kelly. Only in Ireland...........


An older friend of mine is called Kay, who married someone with surname same. So she is now Kay Kay. Not only in Ireland. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I work with David Bowie & Billy Connolly


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

saint said:


> I work with David Bowie & Billy Connolly


Which one swears the most? :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Billy - he's a dirty tramp


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I went out with A. Payne and have worked with two different Theresa Green(s).


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I know a bloke called Bertt Wells - how funny is that. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I know a guy called Joe King


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Seymour Beaver anyone :roll:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Welsh lady called Myfanwy :wink: Surname "Tickle" :roll: :roll: :roll:

Oh dear Oh dear :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Went to school with a lad called Junius Carnal


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This is absolutely genuine.

Among my wife's customers:

Mrs Shitt (two t's) accompanied by Mr Shitt and all their little Shitts, true.
Mrs Snowball
Mrs Hailstone
Mrs Bytheway
Mrs Crapper
Mrs Dick
Mrs Bosomsworth
Mrs Drake (married to Charlie)

Joe & Judy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Just remembered, I went to school with a lad called Ossie Osbaldeston, not that funny.

BUT our Doctor's practice was Abbott and Costello.

Joe


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I used to work with a bloke called Ivor Boot

And there were various Tickles- Kathy Tickle was of course Miss Tickle before she married, and her dad was Pa Tickle


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've just remembered a supplier I used to get phone calls from - her name was Jo Minge  I never plucked up the courage to ask if her dad was called a Harry :lol: (Or if he was bald :roll:  )


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Customers at my wifes pharmacy...

Bruce Willis
Michael Jackson
Pearl Glass
Mr Wardrobe (sadly passed on)
Albert Hall (local stationmaster)

and I worked with an Alec Mycock way back when 

our estate agent was Richard Head (someone mentioned another a few posts back)


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

met a French designer called David Dumas
recently seen: Christina Cant 
Slim Moalla

but China has the best names:
Fan He
Fanny Wang


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

BorderFox said:


> I know a girl named Kelly, who married a man whos surname was Kelly, so now she is Kelly Kelly. Only in Ireland...........


I work with Kelly Kelly :!: Is your Kelly Kelly married to Pat Kelly and lives in Ilford?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

In one of our German offices we have an Alfred Wanka - what *a wanka* :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My old Creative Director's Dr's surname was De'Ath - Dr Death

And I went to school with a lad called Mark Staines

Not too bad until you remember that most teachers used to call the register in the format: Surname, first name.

Stains Mark. Yes, they do.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a teacher at school called Mr Farren, who's first name was Darren.

I have yet to meet an Aaron C. Reskew or Scott Chegg.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> our estate agent was Richard Head (someone mentioned another a few posts back)


that was me ... and I went to school in Cheshire (you're based in Cheshire?) ... wonder if it's the same Mr Head???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I had a teacher at school called Mr Farren, who's first name was Darren.
> 
> I have yet to meet an Aaron C. Reskew or Scott Chegg.


How about a Hugh Janus?

Or Chris Peacock* and his brother Drew?

There is a news reporter called Christopher Peacock - but he seems reluctant to go by the name Chris.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > I had a teacher at school called Mr Farren, who's first name was Darren.
> ...


Wasn't there someone in the news recently who called their son Drew Peacock? I'm sure I remember hearing that. :?

Was listening to the radio on the way home the other night and they were calling people with 'humorous' names in the US. These included Anita Nipple (Said in a southern accent was funnier than it's written!), Randy Fanny and Randy Bender :lol: Very childish but still pretty chuckleworthy :roll: :lol:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


Heard this as well on R1 - also had a Ben D. Wanger


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Randy Bender. :lol:

http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/author/901.html


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Norma Stitz and Amanda Hugenkiss are 2 more people I've never met. Unfortunately!


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> NewBeetlePaul said:
> 
> 
> > our estate agent was Richard Head (someone mentioned another a few posts back)
> ...


I am in Poynton and Richard Heads was next to the bakery on Park Lane - he sold us our house


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

garyc said:


> Randy Bender. :lol:
> 
> http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/author/901.html


OI!! my company is called Bender :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Went to school with with a Micheal Bates............. the Maths teacher insisted on calling him Master Bates for four years...................... not novel but very funny at the time


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> I am in Poynton and Richard Heads was next to the bakery on Park Lane - he sold us our house


Well, if he's in his early 40s, it could well be the same Dick.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

lol, just stumbled across this when searching for something else...

Years ago, I worked with a guy called....Eggie Koch :lol:

He was important enough to have his name printed in the front of the company diaries (yes, paper diaries, remember those?), we all found it most amusing :roll:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> lol, just stumbled across this when searching for something else...


WTF were you searching for? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I can't remember if 'Dick Pound' was mentioned on this thread or not, and can't be bothered to check.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

One of our customers is called "Percy Vere"


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

A friend went to school with a nice chap whos family moved over from Thailand. Unfortunate poor bastard had to call himself Mark.

His name sounded exactly like this: CityPorn ShitWankPoo.

No word of a lie.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

SainTT can testify to this one.
There's a lady here at work called Win King.

Rogue


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

Nothing smutty...but WORKED with a girl by the name of Sarah Drawbridge...she (again 100% true) married a chap with the surname

CASTLE!!

Have met several people with the surname Drinkwater which is always nice to have friends like that on tap :lol: (seriously Drinkwater is true)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I went to school with a guy called Simon *Crapp*, changed it to Parkermannering, and a guy called John Pratt, and that he was..


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I went to school with S Pratt and his brother A Pratt.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Ed Balls always makes me laugh :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Bonnie Ann Clyde


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Robin Bastard
Randy Bender
Valentine Card
Cock Sucker

*one of above is ficticious


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

garyc said:


> Robin Bastard
> Randy Bender
> Valentine Card
> Cock Sucker
> ...


I spotted that right away. Robin Bastard? Who'd really have that as their name? :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Isaac Hunt

Trina Field

And there was someone on our phone list at work called Charity Charity.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Noris McWhirter


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

An employee at a customer of mine is called Wayne Anker

Their email addresses are in the format of (first initial + first 5 characters of surname) at company.com.

Poor bloke.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

There was a Wayne Kerr at the place my other half used to work.

I went to school with Theresa Green.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

bluettone said:


> An employee at a customer of mine is called Wayne Anker
> 
> Their email addresses are in the format of (first initial + first 5 characters of surname) at company.com.
> 
> Poor bloke.


On a similar note, my first ever company email address was cowank (cowan, k)

Funnily enough, lots of my emails came back as undeliverable.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

My name is Stuart Bray and I work for Mercedes-Benz, there is another Stuart Bray who works for Mercedes-Benz in the UK.

In the company where I worked previously there were internal-telephone book entries for

John Thomas
RenÃ© Penis (French,, so the s was silent :lol: )

At the school where my mother worked there was a

Misty Autumn Henna (American, of course)

F1 driver Nick Heidfeld has called his second son yoda. :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

StuarTT said:


> F1 driver Nick Heidfeld has called his second son yoda. :roll:


Thats because Nick drives for the dark side


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

Phil McCracken


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

ObiWan said:


> Went to school with with a Micheal Bates............. the Maths teacher insisted on calling him Master Bates for four years...................... not novel but very funny at the time


Michael Bates used to live in a house that backed onto my parents house when I was younger.

Apart from that my mother knows someone called Peter Nutt (use the initial) who married a girl called Hazel.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

What about Ben Dover and Phil McCavity.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

It's always a laugh browsing the Global Address List of international companies.....










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

